# OK to leave fish on stringers in Santa Rosa sound?



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I would prefer to use a stringer rather than a cooler or bag. Anyone had a problem with sharks in the sound between Woodlawn Beach and Naval Live Oaks?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

You should be fine. Yes, there is a posibility of a shark ANYWHERE in the bay, but it is unlikely you will get your stringer eaten.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It happens more than you think. I used to wade inbetween the post office in Navarre and tiger point in Gulf breeze and I saw sharks more times than not. I was chest deep one time with a 26' red and a shark grabbed it 10 feet from me. Cut clean off behind the gills. There are more sharks there than people believe.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend and i had a red taken from a stringer behind his kayak in the ICW off of NAS. Bumped his yak hard, pulled the stringer and almost put him in the water. As a result, we do not use stringers.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I use a fish bag strapped to the front hull ($40 at Hot Spots B&T and Academy) for anything under 40 inches and I stringer anything bigger than that. Oh yea, I also use the stringer for the 50% of the time that I forget the cooler bag.

I have had white trout bitten off the stringer at the 3-mile bridge but the shark was about 2 feet long so I was not worried.

Now that I have posted this, I am destined to be attacked. Thanks for asking.

Ted


----------

